# Changing Spark plugs.



## carman (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello,

I drive a 1990 Pathfinder SE V6 4 * 4 mannual. I have been meaning to change the spark plugs on it for a few months now but I tried twice and cound reach only one out of the 6. Thats pathetic I know. Any tricks to get to them without removing the intake manifold and other things on top??

I am using the longest adapter I could find on my rachet and still the same results.

 :newbie:


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

carman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I drive a 1990 Pathfinder SE V6 4 * 4 mannual. I have been meaning to change the spark plugs on it for a few months now but I tried twice and cound reach only one out of the 6. Thats pathetic I know. Any tricks to get to them without removing the intake manifold and other things on top??
> 
> ...


First of all, go by feel. Place the spark plug socket and extension connected to it and drop on top of a spark plug. Turn it a bit and if it suddenly won't turn anymore, place the socket wrench on top and crack it open. Once loosened by a bit of a turn, get some compressed air that's in a can and blow the crap out of there. If you don't, sand and dust will fall into the combustion chamber and that'll be a problem... eventually. 

The spark plug removal kit should be under the rear seats. 

No. 6 cylinder will be very hard for you as it's way in the back and in the middle of the engine compartment. You may need a slightly longer extension if the OEM extension is missing. 

Took me bout half an hour to do mine and I took my time. Make sure you have them gapped properly and they should be at 0.031 - 0.035 of an inch. 

If you still can't do it after a couple more tries, take it to a shop or ask a neighbour to help. 

Good luck.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

it is really hard to reach 6th sparkplug on 99 pathfinder too. my mechanic tried for 20 minutes to remove that problematic plug.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

KLL said:


> it is really hard to reach 6th sparkplug on 99 pathfinder too. my mechanic tried for 20 minutes to remove that problematic plug.


I imagine it's similar to our '92. I find the only way to manage is to use a combination of different extensions and a universal joint. Removal is easier than reinstallation and you have to be VERY careful not to cross-thread the plug when putting it back in. A shot of oil on the plug threads also helps things go in a little easier.

As for the rest of the plugs a good set fo nice long extensions is all that's needed. These can be purchased fairly cheaply at a tool store. Personally, I've never used the factory-supplied tool under the seat.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

my underseat tool is missing  so no problem. mechanic was trying to remove sparkplug with 2 extensions and joints on his tool. i wonder why japanese people did such thing. eh.. mistake?


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

KLL said:


> my underseat tool is missing  so no problem. mechanic was trying to remove sparkplug with 2 extensions and joints on his tool. i wonder why japanese people did such thing. eh.. mistake?


Probably not a mistake to them - - they have small hands... 

I have found one other difficult location and that is the lower bolt on the alternator - almost impossible to put back in. It would be much easier if the bolt had a narrower, unthreaded portion at the front that would help "guide" it into the hole, but no such luck. Just a bit of a pain.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I've never had a problem with plugs, simply use the correct extensions on a ratchet and they all come out.


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> I've never had a problem with plugs, simply use the correct extensions on a ratchet and they all come out.


 Now I know your body lift is about as big as mine. You dont have trouble with that last plug, now that the firewall lip is higher, and the little cutout is no longer in the right place? Ignition is on the list of things I need to do before I put her on the road and the plugs look like a pain in the ass.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I never had problems before putting the body lift on. *shrug*


----------

